# Pariah Dark vs Dark Danny



## Orochibuto (Apr 17, 2011)

The 2 bad guys from the movies fight, who would win?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Apr 17, 2011)

dark danny   is   faster then pariah and can keep blitz him I am surprise pariah is superhuman in speed I thought he would be faster then that . dark danny use keep using ghost wail  which will make pariah go down. I think his profile is wrong how is his speed superhuman when he beat danny with ecto suit pariah should win this


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Apr 17, 2011)

Pariah stomps. Danny fought him with a suit that increased his power a hundredfold and was still losing.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 17, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Pariah stomps. Danny fought him with a suit that increased his power a hundredfold and was still losing.



DD is way more powerful than Danny Phantom, so I dont see how Danny losing to Pariah with the X100 suit makes this a stomp when DD is way stronger than normal Danny.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Apr 17, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> DD is way more powerful than Danny Phantom, so I dont see how Danny losing to Pariah with the X100 suit makes this a stomp when DD is way stronger than normal Danny.



More powerful? Sure. Over a hundred times more powerful? Hell no. Two ghostly wails were enough severely damage him. The suit amped Danny's regular attacks to ghostly wail levels and he still couldn't put a dent in Pariah.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 17, 2011)

As Eldritch said, Pariah wins, he is probably the strongest ghost in all of DP universe. He had to be sealed in order to be defeated, Dark Danny is not doing anything to him.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

Dark Danny in the suit maybe knocks him out, but at a huge cost.


----------



## Weather (Apr 17, 2011)

Pariah stomps, the guy could only be sealed in order to be defeated even with the power-suit (and it costed a hell lot of energy)

Pariah takes this.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 17, 2011)

HOw about Dark Danny in the suit?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Apr 17, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> HOw about Dark Danny in the suit?



Much closer, but I doubt he can overpower the Ring and Crown even then. He might be able to win if he separates one of them from Pariah, but it's hard to tell since Pariah was only ever damaged by the group of ancient ghosts who sealed him.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Much closer, but I doubt he can overpower the Ring and Crown even then. He might be able to win if he separates one of them from Pariah, but it's hard to tell since Pariah was only ever damaged by the group of ancient ghosts who sealed him.



Do you think Freakshow Reality Gauntler would be an even match against Pariah?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Apr 18, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Do you think Freakshow Reality Gauntler would be an even match against Pariah?



The Reality Gauntlet would effortlessly destroy even a fully powered Pariah. He's strong, but not THAT strong.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> The Reality Gauntlet would effortlessly destroy even a fully powered Pariah. He's strong, but not THAT strong.



So basically I guess that if there is a tier scale in DPverse would be Freakshow Reality Gauntlet >>>>> Pariah Dark >>>>>> Danny X100 suit >>>>> Dark Danny >>>>> everyone else, right?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Apr 18, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> So basically I guess that if there is a tier scale in DPverse would be Freakshow Reality Gauntlet >>>>> Pariah Dark >>>>>> Danny X100 suit >>>>> Dark Danny >>>>> everyone else, right?



Sounds about right. The Box Ghost got pretty strong when using Pandora's Box, but I don't remember much about that episode so I'm not sure if he'd make that list.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 18, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Sounds about right. The Box Ghost got pretty strong when using Pandora's Box, but I don't remember much about that episode so I'm not sure if he'd make that list.



Refresh my memory. Was that in the future or past?


----------

